# Schusseffekt



## molo (29. Juni 2003)

Wie erzeuge ich am besten und leichtesten einen Schusseffekt? Die Szene soll so aussehen: Ich springe gehechtet auf die Kamera zu und tue so als schieße ich mit Softairs. Ohne den kurzen Feuerstoß sieht das aber nicht realistisch aus. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Tim C. (29. Juni 2003)

In beliebigem Compositing Programm in den Einzelframes 'reinmalen'.


----------



## molo (30. Juni 2003)

Danke
Ich werds probieren


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (30. Juni 2003)

Für sowas würd ich eine Schreckschuss-Pistole oder Platzmunition benutzen.


----------



## molo (30. Juni 2003)

Hab ich leider nicht zur Verfügung


----------



## ElFunghi (30. Juni 2003)

Soll ich dir was aufnehmen?


----------



## molo (1. Juli 2003)

Das wäre echt super. Von vorne und der Seite, wenn s keine Umstände macht.


----------



## ElFunghi (1. Juli 2003)

Hm, ich hab leider nur ne Webcam, weis nicht ob das so gut aussieht!?


----------



## molo (1. Juli 2003)

Man kann s ja mal probieren. Es würde bestimmt besser aussehen, als wenn ich s irgendwie reinmale, glaub ich.


----------



## ElFunghi (1. Juli 2003)

Jo, nur mal sehn wie ich das mache. Wenn ich in meinem Zimmer schiesse hab ich nacher 'n Hörschaden...
Muss mich mal umhörn vielleicht hat jemand ne Cam.
Bis wann in etwa willste das haben?


----------



## molo (1. Juli 2003)

In einer Woche muss ich es spätestens abgeben. Ist n Schulprojekt.


----------



## ElFunghi (4. Juli 2003)

Sry iss momentan Schwierig, ich bekomm keine Cam und ich kann auch net im Zimmer schiessen. Aber ich hab hiern Link für dich. Sind Hochgeschwindigkeits Aufnahmen von verschiedenen Kalibern. Oft von vorne und der Seite. Kannste bestimmt was mit anfangen!


----------



## molo (6. Juli 2003)

Danke. Hat mir auch geholfen. Ich verwende jetzt Alam DV dafür. Klappt gut.


----------



## konkurrenz (6. Juli 2003)

Was ist denn das: Alam DV?


----------



## konkurrenz (6. Juli 2003)

Was ist denn das: Alam DV?


----------



## molo (7. Juli 2003)

hxxp:// fxhome.com/alamdv2/about. html
Damit kann man gut Spezialeffekte machen.


----------



## Tim C. (7. Juli 2003)

Und für alle die keinen pervers zerstückelten Link haben wollen:

http://fxhome.com/alamdv2/about.html


----------



## molo (7. Juli 2003)

ich war mir nicht sicher ob man direktlinks posten darf;-)


----------



## molo (7. Juli 2003)

sorry für den doppelpost


----------

